# Family Portraits @ old Train Station...



## rhondag (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## EJBPhoto (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope you're looking for CC.  In a professional forum, I know CC is quite standard and part of the growing as an artist process.

These are nice- good composition in the first two and nice pp color wise- although I think they look a bit hot- too bright.

1. Would love to see a wider aperture being used.  The large aperture is making these look a bit more unprofessional.

2. Great Concept.  This would have more impact if a wide aperture was used and they were closer to you.  Here's one I did recently similar that I think has more impact due to those variables.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 5, 2009)

#1 The overall composition might be improved by moving in a bit closer to the subjects to make them a more important part of the photo.
I find their faces are both over exposed and blurry, with a serious lack of detail.  Not good
#2 Nice shot and good composition.  There is too much space in back of the subject / you centered him too much in the frame
#3 Probably the strongest of the 3 images, however I feel you are too far away from them.  Keeping the same composition, zooming in / closing the distance again would of made them a more important part of the photo, they are too small as is.


----------



## rhondag (Nov 5, 2009)

yes---looking for c&c!
The large background area was a request of the mom...since it was fall...she wanted the foilage in the pictures.
thanks for the input!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Nov 5, 2009)

Rhonda- I think you could definitely still used that with a bit more artistic eye.  Experiment next time and see if you can include foliage but a little more focus on subjects as well.


----------



## rhondag (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are a few more from the shoot...


----------

